# Fairly good day on the ice



## Ice man bob (Dec 28, 2017)

I started out today ice fishing and things went south in the first 15 minutes. After I got out of stat care I made them pay. I caught a big slab crappie, I had him just about out of the hole, my pole was bent in a u shape. I went to grab him, the jig shout out of his mouth and stopped after the barb was buried in my thumb. Yes, he did fall back in the hole ! After stat care I went back and made em pay !!! I think I make em pay again Thursday and Friday too !!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

what did you catch the bud lt on lol


----------



## Ice man bob (Dec 28, 2017)

floater99 said:


> what did you catch the bud lt on lol


Dr said this will work as a pain killer so I had a few before I got the knife out !!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sounds like a good day. I dunno bout going to stat care for that though . I've pulled much larger hooks out of my self and other people with a piece of line tied around the bend of the hook and a quick straight jerk


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Sounds like a good day. I dunno bout going to stat care for that though . I've pulled much larger hooks out of my self and other people with a piece of line tied around the bend of the hook and a quick straight jerk


When I was 14 I had lures hanging all over my bedroom and I buried every hook of a treble in my thumb. A leather belt to bite and some pliers with a lot of yelling did the job. After about an hour I left to go fishing.


----------

